# Hey there



## Aya (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey there everyone! I've just joined this site and it looks great from what I can see! Congrates to whoever started it!


----------



## BiggusGeekus@Work (Feb 26, 2003)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 26, 2003)

Welcome to the Boards, Aya!


----------



## Sagan Darkside (Feb 26, 2003)

Salutations,

Welcome aboard.

Watch out for the penguins...  

SD


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 26, 2003)

Aya, greetings and welcome.

As to who started it, a long long time ago in a galaxy far, far away, a great man named Eric Noah decided to do some web reports.  

Then it was Eric Noah, and later came Morrus. And now... it's as you see it.


----------



## fett527 (Feb 26, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the boards!  Look around, enjoy and watch out for trolls!


----------



## Ranes (Feb 26, 2003)

Just want to add my little welcome. Hope you enjoy your stay. Never mind the trolls though. Beware of the Hivemind!


----------



## Upper_Krust (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Aya! 

Welcome to the boards! Have fun!


----------



## Nifft (Feb 26, 2003)

*Penguin Ain't Easy*

Welcome, Aya!



> _Originally posted by Sagan Darkside _*Watch out for the penguins...
> *




Don't worry about us! We're very friendly!

 -- Nifft


----------



## Sagan Darkside (Feb 26, 2003)

Raistlin Majere said:
			
		

> *WELCOME TO YOUR DOOM   *




Oooh..big scary voice from the yogurt snorter!

Pfft! 

SD


----------



## barsoomcore (Feb 26, 2003)

Sagan Darkside said:
			
		

> *Oooh..big scary voice from the yogurt snorter!*



Raistlin snorts yogurt? Snicker. Tee hee.

Welcome, Aya.


----------



## Jeph (Feb 26, 2003)

Welcome!

Well, if he has to snort something, it may as well be yogurt.


----------



## Sagan Darkside (Feb 26, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> *Raistlin snorts yogurt? Snicker. Tee hee.
> *




The way it keeps coming out of his nose.. I figured it was the only conclusion.

I hope it is blueberry. I like blueberries.

SD


----------



## Terraism (Feb 26, 2003)

Heya, Aya - welcome aboard.  Soon you'll be a yogurt snorter too!


----------



## haiiro (Feb 26, 2003)

Welcome to the boards, Aya. This is a great community, and I suspect you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Scarogoth (Feb 26, 2003)

*Greetings and welcome*

Hiya Aya.

(That's not MEANT to sound like kung-fu. I was trying to be welcoming...  )


----------



## Henry (Feb 26, 2003)

Aya, I'm going to move your post to our "Meta" Forum, but I want to say thanks for joining! If you have any questions, please let us know! 

Henry

P.S. Our FAQ is also a great read, and can answer lots of questions!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 26, 2003)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *Heya, Aya*




Ooooo, I wish I had said that first...


----------



## Holy Bovine (Feb 26, 2003)

We've been expecting you....MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## The Grey Dwarf (Feb 27, 2003)

Welcome Aya !

I hope you'll enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Methinkus (Feb 27, 2003)

WELCOME 


Get it?  It's a big welcome . .. .snicker  

Welcome aboard, i hope you post more than i do  

How do you feel about the yogurt issue?


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 27, 2003)

Greeting, Aya! Have fun on these boards!


----------



## jdavis (Feb 27, 2003)

This is where I make my "this place is way too adictive" comment, hang around and enjoy getting sucked in to the place. Welcome!


----------



## Cevalic (Feb 27, 2003)

Hello, enjoy your stay.  And once you're addicted, it will be a very, very long stay...


----------



## Airwolf (Feb 27, 2003)

Aya


----------



## Aya (Feb 27, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the welcome guys. I think that I will like it here...

...and I'll look out for the penguins. *grin*


----------

